# Mantis Tiller Starting Problem



## Tony_D (Mar 26, 2016)

I had posted this in another thread but it was suggested that I start a new one. I'm new to the forum and this is my first new post.
I'm having a problem with my Mantis tiller. Its about 15 years old and the last few years I've had to put a kit in the carb to get it to run. I only use it twice in the spring to till my garden and every 4 years to dethatch my lawn. (I started using pre-mix fuel a couple years ago.)
So this year it wouldn't run even with a kit so I decided to replace the carb.
New one, out of the box, prime button works, starts on the second pull, till the garden and dethatch the lawn with no problems.
Two weeks later I go to use it again and the primer didn't fill. I pulled the primer off and blew in the ports, ran a small wire thru etc.
Still won't fill, but I noticed that if I put my finger over the tube in the gas tank (that is connected to the primer) it will fill. But now I notice bubbles in the primer bulb. Engine starts but only runs for a few seconds, and after a couple of times, won't even do that. I pulled the spark plug and its wet. After drying it, it only runs a few seconds again.
I'm going to replace the plug next but any ideas? Did I damage the primer by poking a wire in it? What would make it run rich (if the new plug doesn't resolve the problem)? Ignition module going bad?
Thanks!


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

May have a leak in the fuel lines, may need to replace the fuel lines, and if you did not replace the fuel filter when you installed the new carburetor, I would also recommend a new filter. It's never a good idea to poke any wires into any orifices as this could cause damage, it's not likely that the ignition module is the issue if you have spark.


----------



## Tony_D (Mar 26, 2016)

Update - I replaced the spark plug and fuel lines and found a new fuel filter that I bought a few years ago (and forgot!). I also replaced the carb gasket (had a tear in it) and I still have the problem.
I can get the primer to fill by holding my finger over the tube end in the gas tank and it will run for 20 or 30 seconds and stop. It sounds like its running out of fuel; the rpm's increase just before it dies.
It seems to run longer if I give it some choke, even though it should be warm enough not to need it...
Any other suggestions?
Should I start over with a new carb AND new fuel filter?
Note I have not touched any of the adjustments; like I said it ran perfectly out of the box, until I let it sit for 2 weeks. The pre-mixed fuel I have was purchased this past February so it should be good(???)
Thanks


----------



## Tony_D (Mar 26, 2016)

Well, I replaced the primer body and looks like that resolved the problem. The bulb filled without my having to cover the tube end in the gas tank and it ran fine.
I think I must have poked a hole in a diaphragm or something when I was running a wire through it, and while I could get the primer bulb to fill, I think it only ran until that 'shot' of fuel was burned off.
So I think you were right, 30yearTech, there was a leak, it was in the primer.
Thanks for your help!


----------

